# Keine anonymen Nummern mehr ??



## Flötotto (5 Juni 2016)

Habe gerade gelesen dass es in Zukunft keine anonymen Handynummern mehr in Deutschland geben soll.
Ehrlichgesagt versteh ich das nicht, es gibt doch jetzt schon keine anonymen Nummern, ich musste Name Anschrift Geburtsdatum etc. alles angeben


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2016)

Flötotto schrieb:


> ....ich musste Name Anschrift Geburtsdatum etc. alles angeben


Viele Leute machen das eben nicht, geben Nonsens- oder fremde Daten an (z. B. bei Fonic, Tchibo, Aldi usw.) und bei einigen Anbietern muss man vorerst auch weiterhin gar keine Daten angeben, da die Nummer für den kurzfristigen Gebrauch sofort scharf geschaltet ist.


----------



## Fidelis56 (29 Juni 2016)

ja ok, jetzt geht das noch, aber es ist jetzt beschlossen dass es in Zukunft nur noch mit Perso geht oder ?


----------



## ThorstenWelter (6 September 2016)

Momentan geht es noch ohne Perso, oder
hat da jemand Erfahrung ?
Thorsten


----------



## Dschemmel (26 September 2016)

Also ich habe mir eine bei Aldi geholt, musste nur Adresse, Festnetznummer und Geburtsdatum bei der online registrierung angeben. Hat einwandfrei funktioniert. Ohne Perso etc.
Dschemmel


----------



## Tschekka (22 März 2017)

Nicht mehr lange, ab mitte des Jahres müssen die Daten spätestens vor Aktivierung einer Prepaid Karte rechssiocher verifiziert werden


----------



## jupp11 (23 März 2017)

https://netzpolitik.org/2016/wir-ve...unk-kommt-auch-fuer-existierende-anschluesse/


> Mobilfunk-Anschlüsse dürfen nicht mehr pseudonym genutzt werden, ab jetzt soll Ausweiszwang für SIM-Karten gelten. Das ist Teil des neuen Anti-Terror-Pakets, das die Bundesregierung heute beschlossen hat. Schon jetzt werden diese Daten millionenfach abgefragt.


https://dejure.org/gesetze/TKG/111.html


> Fassung aufgrund des Gesetzes zum besseren Informationsaustausch bei der Bekämpfung des internationalen Terrorismus vom 26.07.2016
> (BGBl. I S. 1818),* in Kraft getreten am 30.07.2016*


----------



## KarinGust (22 März 2018)

Inzwischen kann man wieder jede Menge bereits aktivierte SIM karten kaufen
zb bei ebay
nur etwas teurer


----------



## Guilia (1 Dezember 2018)

Kann ich bestätigen. Ist auch gut so.


----------



## hFranz (21 Januar 2019)

Kann man auch in ENgland problemlos bestellen


----------

